
Why I created Favorize - yonishechter
https://medium.com/favorize/why-i-created-favorize-cc7604262d5f#.m01t0rn0m
======
VT_Drew
This is really neat. Great job. Only criticism, the headlines should be above
the "meat" (favorized content). The headlines give the context. If I read the
favorized part first I am often wondering what the heck the text is talking
about.

